# Tout bête: comment faire un clic droit



## diamond plus 220 (10 Septembre 2005)

la question vraiment tout bête COMMENT ON FAIT POUR FAIRE CLIC DROIT


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Septembre 2005)

Ctrl + clic


----------



## mire (24 Septembre 2008)

Il suffit de mettre 2 doigts sur le touchPad et de cliquer sur la barre juste en dessous !! FAITES PASSER!


----------



## DeepDark (24 Septembre 2008)

Ou alors Prefs Système > Clavier et Souris > Trackpad > Cocher "Utiliser le trackpad avec..."


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2008)

et ca depend du matosse 
trackpad ou pas 
souris multiboutons ou pas


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2008)

Vous vous êtes perdu ? :modo:

[mode ancien modo] Je vous rappel que ce sujet à 3 ans et qu'il concernait Classic. [/mode ancien modo]


----------



## pascalformac (24 Septembre 2008)

waaaa
y a mire qui joue à la spéleo en archives
(C'est pas toujours bien vu d'ailleurs)


----------



## DeepDark (24 Septembre 2008)

Hehe j'avais pas fait gaffe non plus. J'lui f'sais confiance moua :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> waaaa
> y a mire qui joue à la spéleo en archives
> (C'est pas toujours bien vu d'ailleurs)


Surtout pour un second poste :mouais:

Euh sinon, comme soufflé à l'oreillette j'ai omis le © Chaton ©


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Hehe j'avais pas fait gaffe non plus. J'lui f'sais confiance moua :rateau:




Tiens, envoie moi 2000 euros, j'ai un truc pour toi :rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (24 Septembre 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Tiens, envoie moi 2000 euros



Euh...  Non 


Bon, vu l'âge du topic, et la tournure que ça prend, je pense que R.I.P. s'impose.

Mister undertaker, drive it to the graveyard


----------

